# Fantasy Synonyms for Cold (Freeze, Frost, Extreme Cold...etc)



## RogueDeus (Apr 19, 2014)

For some reason I agonize over small things like what words to use as descriptors for damage types or points of interest and for the life of me I can't seem to find an acceptable synonym for Ice and/or the act of becoming frozen. 

There just seems to be an unusual lack of words meaning cold.

The context is a computer RPG I am in the process of creating. I have decided to limit myself to 8 damage types, such as elemental types and extraordinary types like '*Primordial*' damage representing the original forces of destruction, or '*Infernal*' damage representing fire... I have scanned pretty much all the free online Thesaurus' I can find and simply can't settle for any of their offerings. 

So, I am wondering if anyone here might have a literary word reference, or real word from any language, that can capture the impact of a Titanic Ice Dragons frozen breath, as a form of measurable damage?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 19, 2014)

*Frigid* is the one that came to my mind first.


----------



## RogueDeus (Apr 19, 2014)

Ireth said:


> *Frigid* is the one that came to my mind first.



Thanks. That is one of my fall backs in case I find nothing better.

A few more are:  Arctic, Boreal, Glacial, Polar... I would consider Hyperborean but it has happy connotations.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 19, 2014)

I think there are more words available. 
frosty
hoar
cool
chilly
icy
niveous
frozen, freezing
snowy

and, of course, various permutations of the word cold from other languages. That's always nice if you're looking to create a "new" word.


----------



## Devora (Apr 19, 2014)

The 3 jobs of a writer:
1)Researcher
2)Reader
3)Writer

(in that order)


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 19, 2014)

Static. The colder something is, the slower it moves, until at 0k even atoms stand still (or something like that).

Perpetuating, crystalizing, shivering.


----------



## RogueDeus (Apr 19, 2014)

skip.knox said:


> ...
> niveous
> ...



Thanks!
I really like that word! 
If I can't find a better one, I think I'll use that one.



Svrtnsse said:


> Static.
> ...



I considered that but it has to much in common with electricity. Most people see static as that force that makes cloth stick together.


----------



## RogueDeus (Apr 19, 2014)

As it currently stands, *Hoar*, *Frigid*, and *Niveous *are the top three contenders.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 20, 2014)

Delve into mythology a bit.  'Permia' was a mythical Scandinavian land renown for its cold temperatures.

Or go with the chief of the frost giants, Thyrm.  He could pretty much trip off an ice age by himself...or at least a really deep winter


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 20, 2014)

Besides Frigid, Glacial sprang to mind (which has similar structure to Infernal).


----------



## Shreddies (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, if you want something that lines up with Infernal and Primordial, then you could try some more archaic terms like:

*Algid* (Cold or chilly)
*Frore* (Frozen or maybe frosted)
*Gelid* (Extremely cold, but it reminds me of gelled)
*Brumal* (Relating to winter)
*Hibernal* (Another term for winter)
*Hiemal* (A less common variant of Hibernal. And another wintry term)

Brumal and Hiemal sound like they could fit in with Primordial and Infernal.


----------



## RogueDeus (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. After some casual use I have narrowed it down to *Hibernal*, *Frigid*, or *Glacial*. *Niveous *is a little to obscure and would likely do better as a Prefix/Suffix for an equipment type rather than a damage type.

Thanks again.


----------

